# Movies Depiction of the Ents



## 1stvermont (May 7, 2020)

I was just wondering what people thought of Jackson's depiction of the Ents in the movies. Were they constant with the books? did they give a good overall image of ents?


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2020)

I liked how he did some of the ents. However, I always imagined that there was greater diversity in the forms of the ents.


----------



## Olorgando (May 8, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> I was just wondering what people thought of Jackson's depiction of the Ents in the movies. Were they constant with the books? did they give a good overall image of ents?


*(WOLVERINE ALERT!)*

One of the most pathetic pieces of garbage, less than a handful were as bad, that PJ ever committed in LoTR, for whatever brain-dead reason.
In the book, the Ents in the Entmoot clearly decide to *attack* Isengard, despite forebodings. The *P*rimal *J*erk turns this into the Ents deciding *against* the attack on Isengard at the Entmoot, to be "hastily" (PJ must *clearly* have missed what "hasty" meant, negatively, to an Ent) convinced by being directed, by if I remember correctly, a transparent ruse by Merry, leading them to the desolated confines of Isengard, desolated of trees, "opening their eyes" (as if they had been unaware of this). A reason why I think a thermonuclear explosion centered on Hollywood might be very good for humanity ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 8, 2020)

A parallel is Denethor refusing to order the signal fires lighted, leading Pippin to "heroically" sneak up to light the first one himself.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 8, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Merry, leading them to the desolated confines of Isengard, desolated of trees,


That was Pip actually.


----------



## Olorgando (May 8, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That was Pip actually.


See, I can't even remember that kind of detail from the scene ...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 8, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> See, I can't even remember that kind of detail from the scene ...


It's okay, I can see why you wouldn't (or would want to).



CL


----------



## 1stvermont (May 8, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> I liked how he did some of the ents. However, I always imagined that there was greater diversity in the forms of the ents.



Yes, one thing for sure the books talked of diversity. Merry, I think it was that said it. Would you think that some of the ents [not hurons] appeared basically as trees? maybe with more foliage on them?

Would some look more like men or trools? would all have two legs?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 8, 2020)

"In-story", trolls were created in imitation of ents -- another "demonic parody".

I seriously doubt multilegged ents; humanoid form is a given for "higher forms" of life, as is bilateral symmetry. The exceptions, such as the Dweller in the Pool, or perhaps the things that "gnaw the earth" are recognized as monstrosities.

Other exceptions have ambiguous origins, such as the Eagles at one end, and the giant spiders, at the other.

My impression is that ents would probably have _less _foliage, if Treebeard is anything to go by, although he, being extremely old, may be a special case -- maybe he was going "bald"?


----------



## 1stvermont (May 9, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> My impression is that ents would probably have _less _foliage, if Treebeard is anything to go by, although he, being extremely old, may be a special case -- maybe he was going "bald"?



Yes didn't the hobbits describe his arms as smooth skin?


----------



## Elthir (May 10, 2020)

I haven't _yet_ seen any depictions of Ents/ Treebeard/Glorfindel that I really like, or fits well with my interpretation of the texts.

🐾


----------



## Olorgando (May 10, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> Yes didn't the hobbits describe his arms as smooth skin?


Hmmmmm. Which would mean I have more mammalian "foliage" on my arms (and I pass over my leg forests in silence) than Treebeard had on his upper appendages. But I probably can't match his above-eyebrows, nor his below-nose "foliage" ...


----------



## Olorgando (May 10, 2020)

Elthir said:


> I haven't _yet_ seen any depictions of Ents/ Treebeard/Glorfindel that I really like, or well fits my interpretation of the texts.
> 
> 🐾


Well, I also haven't seen any of the local "let-outside cats" with ties; and the collars also look different that yours does, E(A).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (May 11, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6752


Love those "Pink Panther" cartoons! But when they were transferred to German TV (at the time still 100% public TV), some nutcase thought to "improve" them by adding a "rhyming commentary" of what was going on - which could occasionally be a tad wide of the mark. I can only take them with the sound muted.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2020)

Interesting. But _this _is the Pink Panther:


----------



## Olorgando (May 11, 2020)

Snagglepuss (as the picture info reveals) was also pink???

Edit: a quick check to Wiki clears things up ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2020)

Yup. He was a "colorful" character, to say the least:


----------



## Olorgando (May 11, 2020)

Yes, but I don't remember either Hanna-Barbera or Warner Brothers (those would be the creators of most of my favorite cartoon series) having anything resembling Ents.
The only thing that really comes to mind is the animated movie "Shrek the Third", where they patrol outside an entrance gate, here being on the side of evil (Treebeard was at one point in early LoTR writing envisioned by JRRT also to be evil, and to have imprisoned Gandalf before that role was taken by Saruman).


----------



## Radaghast (Jun 23, 2021)

Going over well-tread ground here, but I have to say it: the Ents are another hack job by Pete for the sake of expedience and invented drama, as well as to give Pippin something to do, I suppose. The idea that Pippin would know better than Treebeard about what Saruman is doing to his trees is simply ludicrous beyond excuse. Pippin hadn't even _been_ there.


----------

